# Knit store in Florida



## Knitter Betty

Knit Wit Studios has just opened in Punta Gorda, Florida. The store
previously was in Port Charlotte. Great teachers with a lot of 
different ideas.


----------



## pearlone

Thank you for information. I'll look them up when I get to Florida.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I shopped in a Knit Wit store in Va when I was up there in July.I bought some Misti Alpaca yarn for a shawl I want to knit. The store was in the 945 Providence Square Shopping Center VA. Beach 23464 the phone number is (757) 495-6600


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Here is the information on the new store:

4300 Kings Hwy, Ste 207
Schoolhouse Square Shopping Center
Port Charlotte, FL 33980
(941) 629-4600


----------



## jbweaver

The Ball of Yarn opened in Ormond Beach, FL this past week. They carry Berrocco and Plymouth Yarn. I am hoping they will carry enough of a variety of yarns to keep everyone's interest so the store will succeed as we have no other LYS in the area.


----------



## DBKnitter

Can't wait to go to new store "A Ball of Yarn" in Ormond Beach. Anything will be better than the other yarn store that went under. It never had much yarn and was very messy. Maybe this one will be run as a business and cater to the customers. There are plenty of us here in the area that are willing and able to make it successful.


----------



## jbweaver

DBKnitter said:


> Can't wait to go to new store "A Ball of Yarn" in Ormond Beach. Anything will be better than the other yarn store that went under. It never had much yarn and was very messy. Maybe this one will be run as a business and cater to the customers. There are plenty of us here in the area that are willing and able to make it successful.


They are having a grand opening on the 17th of this month. I found out that one of the owners used to own Threads of Time on Yonge Street but due to sister's (co-owner) illness, sold it to someone else. Maybe I will see you at the grand opening. I live in Port Orange so it is an 11 mile drive from my house so I won't be making it too often unless they have some classes that I am interested in. I was told they will have a class schedule at the opening.

We have a group of ladies that get together every Wednesday from 12:30 to 3:00 at Our Saviour Evangelical Lutheran Church on Taylor Road in Port Orange. Most of us knit while there, some crochet and some do needlepoint. We just like to get together and enjoy each others company and help each other out if we are having a problem with the project we are working on. Show and Tell is fun too.It is a nice girls day out. You are welcome to join us if you would like to


----------



## DBKnitter

I'm so happy to hear that. I used to like to go to the Threads of Time before it sold. Glad to know the new shop has a knowledgeable owner.


----------



## DBKnitter

Went to The Ball of Yarn in Ormond. I would be hard pressed to call it a yarn store. I know that they just opened but there is absolutley no reason to go back after one visit. You can look at every skein of yarn in the store in about 1 minute maybe less. They do have a lot of furniture and large table to sit at for their knitting get togethers. I guess if you need a place to meet and knit they have the space but not much of a store.


----------

